# white stuff around the dogs butt



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so i noticed that tini has some white smelly stuff that was on his tail and it smells soooo bad. i was wonding if any one knew what it could be. ashley says it smells like rotten cheese i say it makes me wanna vomit. i guess i would describe it as almost a "cream" and it was scattered in multiple spots along his the bottom of his tale. did i mention it smelled really really bad. any idea what this could be?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

does he need his anal glands expressed? only thing I can think of unless he jas loose stool and its just left overs lol...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

anal gland secretions arent white.. its brown liquid w/ little chunks.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol see obviously i have never had to have that done with my dogs LOL .... maybe he ate something white? LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

anyways that maybe he just sat in something gross outside or got into garbage or something ? or is it obvious that it came out of him ?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ashley thought it could have been his anal gland too. it could have been some thing from outside but im really not sure what it would be.

edit:so apparently the white stuff is coming out of his butt


----------

